# عظة العمق لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا اسطفانوس



## حبيب يسوع (22 نوفمبر 2011)

فى الواقع إن الشخصية العميقة لها خصائص واضحة تميزها وتفرزها .
- وقد لا تكون هذا التمايز بقصد متعمد من صاحبه لان الإنسان العميق هو بطبيعته وديع ومتضع ولا يبغي بذاته ظهورا أو استعلانا لكن الرب يشاء إن يحقق فيه وعده الالهى 
( أنتم نور العالم ، لا يمكن إن نخفي مدينة موضوعة على جبل . ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضئ لجميع الذين فى البيت )
- وقد يكون القصد من عرض مواصفات الشخصية العميقة هو
( الغيرة فى الحسنى كل الحين ) غل 4 : 18 
فالنفوس السائرة فى طريق العمق الروحي هي شموع مضيئة وأنوار ساطعة تضئ إلي أبد الدهور .
- فطوبي لمن يسلك فى أثر خطواتهم ويتمثل بعقهم بل وينضم معهم فى مسيرة العمق .
1 – الإنسان العميق هو شخص هادئ ومركز 
- يضع أمام عينيه الأهداف الروحية السامية 
- ولا يلتفت الى التفاهات وأمور الهزل 
- هو يركض فى الميدان لكي يفوز بالعجالة .
ويجاهد لأجل هذا الهدف 
- يضبط نفسه كل شئ ( 1 كو 9 : 24 – 25 )
- وفي كل وقت يغير نفسه كأنه في نقطة بدء فيزداد طموحة وتطلعاته نحو الله كل يوم إن لسان حاله 
( ليس أني قد نلت أو صرت كاملا ولكن أسعي لعلي أدرك الذي لأجله أدركني أيضا المسيح يسوع أيها الأخوة انا لست أحب نفسي أني قد أدركت . ولكني أفعل شيئا واحدا إذ انا انسي ما هو وراء وأمتد الى ما هو قدام . أسعي نحو الغرض لأجل جعاله دعوة الله العليا فى المسيح يسوع )
( في 3 : 12 – 13 )
2 – الأسنان العميق هو شخص ينمو كل يوم ويتغذى بالنعمة باستمرار
الإنسان العميق حريص أن تكون له جرعاته الروحية الدائمة التي تبنية وتسنده وتحميه من هجمات العدو وعلل النفس وأمراض الروح 
3 – الإنسان العميق له خلواته الروحية المتجددة 
- ممكن الناس لا تراه وهو يصلي ولكنهم يحسون بثماره – وهو يفيض بهذه الثمار على من حوله .
- وعلاقته الرأسية مع ربنا يكون لها رد فعل على علاقته الأفقية بالآخرين.
4 – الإنسان العميق له إفراز وحكمه وتميز 
- فهو يخرج على آثار الغنم كعروس تلتقي بعريسها وراعيها وهو لا يقبل على نفسه الجلوس فى مجلس المستهزئين أو الوقوف فى طريق الخطا هاو السلوك فى مشورة المنافقين .
- هو فى عمقه لا ينخدع بفلسفة العالم الكاذبة وأفكاره المخادعة .
5 – الإنسان العميق يسعي إلي معرفة ابن الله إلي إنسان كامل إلي قياس قامة ملء المسيح .
( أف 4 : 13 )
لكي لا نكون فيما بعد أطفالا مضطربين ومحمولين بكل ريح تعليم بحيلة الناس بمكر إلي مكيدة الضلال بل صادقين في المحبة تنمو في كل شئ إلي ذلك الذي هو الرأس المسيح
( أف 4 : 14 – 15 )
- فالإنسان العميق لا تلهيه ثقافات العالم وعلوم الأرض عن المعرفة الربانية التي تربطه بالإلهيات وتثري عقله وضميره بعلم الروح القدس 
ويكون هناك توازن بين العلم الأرضي والسماوي
6 – الإنسان العميق أساسه متين وبنيانه راسخ فلا يخشي من مفاجئات الزمن وتقلبات الدهر 
- فهو يعتبر أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله .
مثل الشجرة العميقة 
- لان الخلوة بتسنده . الغذاء الروحي بيسنده 
- فهو متيقن انه لا موت ولا حياه ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبله ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة أخري تقدر إن تفصله عن محبه الله التي فى المسيح يسوع 
7 – وأخيرا أقول أن الإنسان العميق يفهم أن حياته كلها تتمركز فى مفهوم واحد .
( اتق الله وأحفظ وصاياه لان هذا هو الإنسان كله ) جا 12 : 13
فما هو العمق 
العمق هو التدرج الروحي من الشاطئ الى العمق من السطحية الى الروحانية 
- العمق هو دليل النمو والحياة 
كل كائن حي له خاصية النمو والآمات أو تخلف لان النمو دليل الحيوية 
مجالات العمق فى حياة الإنسان
1 – عمق العبادة والتدين 
_ ليس كل من يقول لي يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السماوات 
- كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يارب يارب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة فحنئيذ أصرح لهم أنى لم أعرفكم قط . اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم 
ليس المهم صليت كم صلاة . كم ساعة . كم جملة 
- المهم عمق صلاتك . عمق صومك . عمق خدمتك . عمق تفكيرك . عمق تقدمتك 
- الصلاة الفريسي كلام كثير ------ العشار اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ 
- المرأة التي قدمت الفلسين 
- يقترب الى هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس ( مت 15 : 8 – 9 ) 
( اش 29 : 13 )
+ ( من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب ) ( مز 129 )
+ عمق الصوم ليس صوم البطن 
صوم الفكر . صوم اللسان . صوم الحواس 
- فحينما يصوم فكره ولسانه وحواسه .... يدخل لعمق الصوم فعلا ...فيلتهب قلبه 
فيدخل لعمق الصلاة . ويدخل لعمق العبادة . ويدخل لعمق الخدمة . ويدخل لعمق الحديث مع الناس 
عمق كلمه الله 
( لكل أمر رأيت منتهي أما وصاياك فواسعة جدأ )
- هذا الذي يدخل لعمق الكلمة يجد فيها الجديد باستمرار يقرا ويعيد القراءة دون ملل أو ضجر وفي مرة يخرج من كنزه جددا وعتقاء .
- لذلك السيد المسيح يطلب من نفوسنا أن تكون تربة خصبه جيده تسقط عليها بذار الكلمة فتؤتي ثمارها ثلاثين وستين ومائه .
- ولا نكون كالتربة المحجرة التي يسمع أصحابها الكلمة فيقبلونها حالا بفرح ولكن إذ ليس لهم عمق أرض أو أصل في ذواتهم بل هم الى حين فإذا حدث ضيق أو اضطهاد من أجل الكلمة فحالا يعثرون ( مت 13 : 20 – 23 )
- فنحن الان محتاجين للعمق في الصلاة والصوم ودراسة الكلمة والحياة الكنيسة والعقيدة الان أكثر من أي وقت أخر بسبب الفضائيات والتشكيك فى الإيمان 
( غير متكاسلين في الاجتهاد حارين في الروح عابدين الرب ) ( رو 12 : 11 )
2- عمق الفكر والفهم
- الفكر الناضج العميق هو أحد عناصر الشخصية الناضجة والعميقة 
- ونعمة الفكر والعقل هي إحدى الخصائص المتميزة التي ينفرد بها الإنسان عن سائر المخلوقات
- فهذه الوزنه مطلوب أن ننميها 
- إذا تكلمنا عن عمق الفكر لابد أن نربطه باتضاع الفكر . لان العلم ينفخ 
- ( في الرجل الوديع تستقر روح الحكمة ) مار اسحق السرياني 
( لأن في كثرة الحكمة كثرة الغم والذي يزيد علما يزيد حزنا ) ( جا 1 : 18 )
_ ولا ينطبق علينا الايه القائلة ( فلا نكون أغبياء بل فاهمين ما هي مشيئة الرب أف 5: 17
_ ولا تنسوا ( لان حكمة هذا العالم هي جهالة عند الله لأنه مكتوبة الأخذ الحكماء بمكرهم وأيضا الرب يعلم أفكار الحكماء أنها باطلة )(اكو 3 : 19 – 21 )
- كلمة خاصة بخصوص عمق الفكر ( نصائح )
- لا تنقادوا وراء كل فكر مستحدث أو تيار فكري يتسلل بعيدا عن روح الوصية ومخافة الله .
- لا تنساقوا وراء قراءات كثيرة ومتنوعة قبل أن ترسخ أقدامكم اولأ على أرض القراءات المقدسة فى كلمة الله وأقوال الآباء والكتب الروحية والأسفار المقدسة حتي تستطيعوا أن تميزوا بين ما هو نافع وضار .
+ عيشوا حياة التلمذة ولابد أن يكون لك مرجعية واعلموا أن الذين بلا مرشد يتساقطون كأوراق الشجر سريعا فى الخريف .
( اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمه الله ) ( عب 13 : 7 )
+ لا تتخذوا قراراتكم المصيرية بناء على فكر طارئ 
+ لا تكونوا في أفكاركم سطحين كالأطفال الذين يفرحون بالشئ المبهر دون أن يكترثوا بما يحمله لهم من مخاطر أو متاهات 
يكون لكم ( بعد النظر )
3 – عمق الحديث والكلام 
من فيض القلب يتكلم الفم . الإنسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصالحات 
الإنسان العميق في حياته الروحية عميق في فكره وعميق في كلماته 
تجلس معه يقول لك جملة واحدة تخرج فرحان ومبسوط وتردد هذه الجملة 
- هذا الإنسان لا يرضي بالهزل والسفاهة والكلام القبيح بل شفتاه تقطران شهدا 
- لا يكرر كلام العالم ومصطلحات العالم 
- هذه المجاراة للعالم تطفئ الروح .
من اجل ذلك السيد المسيح طلب من التلاميذ إن يدخلوا للعمق ثم أرسلهم 
- لم يستطيع إن يرسلهم إلا إذا دخلوا للعمق 
- لان على الشاطئ لا يوجد 
- لان على الشاطئ قاذورات البحر والحيوانات الميتة 
العمق نظيف – العمق فيه سمك ثمين 
من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب من الأعماق ياربي 
منقول


----------

